# Winterbepflanzung mal anders



## DER SCHWERE (25 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2012)

und immer schöne gießen


----------



## comatron (25 Okt. 2012)

Hoffentlich wird der Winter nicht zu kalt.


----------



## Infinity (25 Okt. 2012)

Von der Idee her super, aber ich würde etwas andere "Blumen" bevorzugen


----------



## Ludger77 (25 Okt. 2012)

Na denn...! Prost!!


----------



## Tissa (25 Okt. 2012)

zum Wohle!!


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2012)

Leider geil


----------



## schiwi51 (25 Okt. 2012)

gut und pflegeleicht ...:thumbup:


----------



## milfhunter (25 Okt. 2012)

Schade, dass die nicht größer werden im Gegensatz zu echten Pflanzen.


----------



## krawutz (26 Okt. 2012)

Geht das auch mit heißem Grog ?


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2012)

Fehlt nur noch der FS auf dem Balkon


----------



## koeten (26 Okt. 2012)

Starke Idee!


----------



## noelle (26 Okt. 2012)

Genial :WOW:


----------



## Soloro (26 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur leichtsinnig und blöd, bei dieser Höhe! kopf99


----------



## phenomenon (26 Okt. 2012)

Prost! nicht alles aufeinmal...


----------



## neman64 (26 Okt. 2012)

Ich wüde noch das hier dazustellen


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Okt. 2012)

was zum Wärmen: der Grill und ....


----------



## Storm_Animal (27 Okt. 2012)

wie geil ist das denn....


----------



## couriousu (27 Okt. 2012)

ist dieser 'Kühlschrank' ein Energiespartipp des Umweltministers?


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke der Beitrag hat mich zu einem Video inspiriert.Hier der Linkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy0StedOSEw


----------



## vision1001 (1 Nov. 2012)

In die leeren kann man für die Holde noch ein Blümchen stecken... toll!


----------



## Rambo (1 Nov. 2012)

Geniale Idee! Das Bier wird kostenlos gekühlt, ist immer kalt-na dann Prost!
:thx:


----------

